# Flash Player Wont Work!! Doing my nut!!



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, since the latest flash player came out, it has been refusing to work. Done everything it says on the website, downloaded the uninstaller, even tried re-installing and old version, and it doesn't work. But oddly enough, it works on Mozilla Firefox. It works fine on Firefox, but Internet Explorer, MSN Messenger, and games like Worms World Party that I bought from the gamestore, it does not work on. Any help? This is REALLY annoying me and I feel like I am gonna punch a whole trhough my computer screen any moment now. Also, when I click on a link to download it on MSN, it launches an internet window to download, it tells me it is downloading, brings up a dialog box and everything, but doesn't download. It only downloads from the official sit and on Firefox. Please help. I havre tried uninstalling Firefox, trying on IE again and then re-installing it and it still comes up with the same result. Every helpful response honestly would be greatly appreciated. Thank you loads in advance.

- Bowshi -


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

IE needs a plugin to work, just like firefox has its own plugin. Check to see if you have the correct plugins.


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

What is the name of these plugins? And its not just IE - it's EVERYTHING Microsoft! The OS, MSN, IE... Everything but Firefox won't play flash stuff! And it is particulalrly annoying on MSN as I have an animated display picture that I could see until I got the new Flash player, now it is just telling me to download it. And when I do, nothing happens.

- Bowshi -


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

1. uninstall flash player first, then 2. install the new flash player (with plugins). type "uninstall flash player plugins" on google to find adobe site.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Go here and download the flash.

http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys, but it still doesn't work!!








Any other ideas?
Thanks.

- Bowshi -


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It wouldn't by chance be disabled in IE? Cehck under Tools - Internet Options - Programs tab - Manage Add-ons.


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Nope, it is enabled. And it isn't JUST IE that it won't work in. It is EVERYTHING Microsoft. And after following the links in hewee's post, I can't even get it to install in Firefox now. Damn Flash...
Keep ideas comin guys please or I think I might have the urge to throw several cats through a stain glased window very soon.
Thanks.

- Bowshi -


----------



## Maggie6243 (Nov 7, 2006)

I had the same problem for about two weeks. So were alot of other people. Finally someone posted this link, and it was the only thing that worked! If I were you, I would save it in your favorites,as it is hard to find. If your flash stops working again, you can repeat this. I've had to do this twice. It only takes a few minutes. Here's the link. www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_14157 
Hope this works for you as it has for a lot of us.


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Maggie6243 said:


> I had the same problem for about two weeks. So were alot of other people. Finally someone posted this link, and it was the only thing that worked! If I were you, I would save it in your favorites,as it is hard to find. If your flash stops working again, you can repeat this. I've had to do this twice. It only takes a few minutes. Here's the link. www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_14157
> Hope this works for you as it has for a lot of us.


Nope. Ran it, reinstalled flash, rebooted, nothing. Would it work if I tried a different version of Flash Player?

- Bowshi -


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Check this, but make a backup first: 
Open the registry and go to:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Macromedia\FlashPlayer\SafeVersions*
If you have the SafeVersions folder, right-click and delete the folder named Safe Versions.
Reboot and then:
Using Internet Explorer, reinstall Flash Player 9 from the Flash Player site.


----------



## Maggie6243 (Nov 7, 2006)

Could you possibly have something running that uses flash? like for example Incredimail or something else? If so you would have to disable them and try again. Good luck...


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Nope, disabled everything running flash before trying even the first one...
GAH!  Is there no hope for this damn PC of mine!?
Thanks all the same.

- Bowshi -


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Augie65 said:


> Check this, but make a backup first:
> Open the registry and go to:
> *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Macromedia\FlashPlayer\SafeVersions*
> If you have the SafeVersions folder, right-click and delete the folder named Safe Versions.
> ...


Just noticed this reply!
Well, I done exactly what you said, and ya know when ya downlaod flash the little "installation complete" flash scene should play? The flash box disappears and is replaced by ".
The same goes for the text which should appear. The Yahoo Toolbar installed, just not the player. I am really at the end of my tether now. Again, it worked downloading it with Firefox, BUT IT THEN *ONLY* works on Firefox!!
MSN, IE and games from a CD to be played on the OS running on flash do NOT work! Is this something wrong with a Microsoft product?

Thanks.

- Bowshi -


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

See if your blocking something in your firewall. I had trouble installing to IE too and I had to do something that I forget now in Zone Alarm.


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks again hewee, but still not working.
I think I may have found out whats going wrong!
I looked in the plugins folder of Internet Explorer, and the only one there is for Adobe Acrobat. Now. Problem. I have been downloading Flash several times the last few days. The actual player install,s but it doesn't install the plugins to the IE folder. Could thta be what is wrong? And how would I go about putting the plugin into this directory? I have searched Google and can't download just the plugin on its own by the looks of things...
Thanks for putting up with me this far guys really appreciate it! 

- Bowshi -


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Hmm... I've also just trialed something. I copied all the adobe flash plugin files from the Mozilla directory and the Flash directory to the IE plugin folder. Didn't work. So if that was anyones next suggestion I've already tried it! 

- Bowshi -


----------



## Maggie6243 (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you sure you don't have spyware or a virus ? Why don't you try the uninstall link I sent earlier, than update and run some of your spyware programs, reboot and than start all over. You would be surprised at the difference this can make. Wouldn't hurt to try it. Even if it doesn't work, your computer will be clean!


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Hmm... I guess I could give it a go...
The thing is I don't think I have got spyware or viruses or whatever cos I have several top quality virus programs... And yes, I have tried disabling them and the firewall before installing... I'll try it and get back to ya. Thanks 

- Bowshi -


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Nope. Still won't install. Thanks anyways.
GAH! This is really annoying me now... Anybody fancy paypal-ing me £300 so I can get that new Mac Mini I've wanted for ages?  Lol. Hmmmmmmm I really am puzzled... I have no idea what could be causing this... Does it jsut have a compatability issue with EVERYTHING Microsoft...?

- Bowshi -

- EDIT -










I have jsut realised, neither of these dialogue boxes came up the last 69854789 times I've tried to install Flash when it always used to... Does this mean there is a problem with my ActiveX that won't let Flash install?

- Bowshi -


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Maybe your IE setting are to high and it is keeping you from installing the plug-in.


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Nope. Tried it. Still screwed. THIS. IS. ANNOYING. ME.
In a few days this will all be over. Cos I'm either gonna get flash to work or this computer is getting sledgehammered.
I've tried uninstalling everything I have install since upgrading flash. Still screwed.

- Bowshi -


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

I believe that you have corrupt files from all the installs and uninstalls you have
run. You might try the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility.
Run the Flash Player uninstaller. Then try the cleanup utility and then try a new install of
Flash Player. Save it to your desktop and close all programs and then run the installer.


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks... Thanks everyone for all the help you have given me! You have no idea how much stress I'm under cos of one simple lil programmer. When gamer doesn't get flash... Gamer crush! 
Well, I shall try your program and try a reinstall.

- Bowshi -


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Augie65 said:


> I believe that you have corrupt files from all the installs and uninstalls you have
> run. You might try the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility.
> Run the Flash Player uninstaller. Then try the cleanup utility and then try a new install of
> Flash Player. Save it to your desktop and close all programs and then run the installer.


I downloaded it, uninstalled flash, tried to use the utility, got to the security warning box and clicked run, and it does that ever-so-irritating error noise and comes up with this.










Any way around this? My heads gone all foggy...
Thanks.

- Bowshi -


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Try this:
*Start*> *Run*> type: *wscript -regserver * then hit *OK*.
Reboot and try again.


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Still has the same error message...

- Bowshi -


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Copy and paste this in the Run command.
*regsvr32 "C:\Program Files\Common files\System\ADO\msado15.dll"*
and hit *OK*.


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Then do the same as I did before? Run that program I downloaded?

- Bowshi -


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes, after registering, try the utility again. If it still doesn't work, just try installing Flash
again.


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

After typing that in the run menu it comes up with this. I tried open with that program lol cos I thought it was worth a try... But nope. Program still don't run either.










- Bowshi -


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Just try and install Flash again. If that doesn't work, I am out of ideas. 
Sorry


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think but not sure just what all flash installs for IE but got these.
Flash9b.ocx and FlashUtil9b in the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH folder
and
swflash in the C:\WINDOWS\INF folder
They all have 11/09/2006 and the same time on them so guess that may be all that was installed for IE flash. 

Note this is on 98SE so not sure if the files will be someplace else on XP.


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

hewee said:


> I think but not sure just what all flash installs for IE but got these.
> Flash9b.ocx and FlashUtil9b in the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH folder
> and
> swflash in the C:\WINDOWS\INF folder
> ...


Almost hehe. I had some other stuff in the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MACROMED\FLASH folder, but I ran one and it updated my flash and they changed to Flash9b.ocx and FlashUtil9b. Unofrtunately, flash still doesn;t work, even though it said it would after my next reboot. And as for the second part, "C:\WINDOWS\INF," I have no folder named "INF" in my C:\WINDOWS folder. Any ideas where this could be on XP Media Centre Edition 2005?
Thanks again.

- Bowshi -


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I had more in the same folder too but was just posting what seem to get installed on that day that had to do with flash. 
I had done the uninstall of the flash because I had trouble getting the flash plugin installed in firefox.
Then I have SWF Opener to view flash file and when I went to use it I fould out it did not work. http://www.browsertools.net/SWF-Opener/index.html
Ok now I knew I need the flash program installed and not just the flash plugin because SWF Opener needs flash to be installed that the uninstall took away.
That may be were swflash file in the C:\WINDOWS\INF folder came from or it is what you get on 98 for the flash. 
But then I got the flash download here.
http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/down...ash&P2_Platform=Win32&P3_Browser_Version=MSIE 
Installed it and all was ok


----------



## cheez2323 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi - I'm also having this problem. Has anyone found a solution yet? I see this hasn't been updated in a few days...


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 2, 2004)

Do you have a kill bit set for flash? Do you have SpywareBlaster or some other program that has a flash killer option? If you have SpywareBlaster you can go to the Disable Flash tab under the Tools menu and check to see if flash is disabled. SpywareBlaster can remove a flash killbit even if it was set by another program.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Don't know if a flash killier would be stopping it if you installed the flash again if it is like the batch file I have to kill the flash because it just changes the file name from "npswf32.dll" to "npswf32.dll.off" 
So it would install the "npswf32.dll" again that would or should work.


----------



## cheez2323 (Oct 11, 2005)

I was searching through another thread, and someone had posted a link to download a standalone version of Flash Player from a source other than the Adobe site. Here's the link:

http://www.softwarepatch.com/internet/flash.html

Once I downloaded that (and saved it to my desktop), I removed my old version of flash player with the removal link from the Adobe site. Then I did a reboot and installed the Flash Player from my desktop. It worked! My Flash Player is back, and so far no problems. Thanks for everyone's help...


----------



## Maggie6243 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm curious about something. Earlier on in this discussion, I posted a link to uninstall Flash. Did you actually use this link,or did you try to uninstall some other way? I've never seen this link not work for anyone. This link gets rid of all traces of Flash. Then you reboot your computer and reinstall.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

The 'standalone' download given earlier is for IE only. How do I go about obtaining "Flash Player" for "SeaMonkey," the successor to the "Mozilla Suite." This has no connection to "Firefox."
{redoak}


----------



## Bowshi (Nov 25, 2006)

Maggie6243 said:


> I'm curious about something. Earlier on in this discussion, I posted a link to uninstall Flash. Did you actually use this link,or did you try to uninstall some other way? I've never seen this link not work for anyone. This link gets rid of all traces of Flash. Then you reboot your computer and reinstall.


Yes I did. It did not work.
Sorry I haven't spoken for a few days. I have been away. I have tried all ideas from people posting here and it don't work.
For one more time, I don't care about it not working on IE. It works on Firefox. I WANT it to work on MSN and games that you install from a disc like Worms World Party. The disc even came with Flash Player 8.0 on it and it didn't work.
PLEASE I will pay someone if they can give me an answer. Thanks.

- Bowshi -


----------



## Maggie6243 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm really puzzled by this. Sorry no one has an answer for you. Hope you find a solution.Maybe someone will come along with an answer. Good Luck.


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

Flash player 8 and flash player 9 conflict. Your game must use what's on your computer.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 2, 2004)

hewee said:


> Don't know if a flash killier would be stopping it if you installed the flash again if it is like the batch file I have to kill the flash because it just changes the file name from "npswf32.dll" to "npswf32.dll.off"
> So it would install the "npswf32.dll" again that would or should work.


Flash is disabled in netscape or firefox by renaming or moving the flash plug-in. However in IE flash is disabled by setting a kill bit in the registry. The kill bit prevents flash from running if installed. It also will prevent flash from being installed if it is not installed already.

The following is the text version of a flash enabling reg file:


> REGEDIT4
> 
> ; Note: this file removes the "kill bit" for Shockwave Flash and Shockwave Director,
> ; thus allowing both to run and be installed.
> ...


Notice it uses REGEDIT4, I do not know if this will work in XP. Does XP use REGEDIT5?

I have attached the text file. The flash-en.txt file can be renamed to flash-en.reg and then merged into the registry to remove flash kill bits.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks LuckyStrike on the killbit.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Sometimes it is worth checking in options manage addons for any corrupt flash add ons..and deleting them


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Don't know if this is a dumb question...if it is ignore it. When you deleted flash did you delete both, in Foxfire and IE. If you didn't remove the one in Foxfire, maybe it is preventing the installation?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If you download the flash uninstaller it deletes all the flash from IE, Firefox, netscape.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I was just hoping something simple like that would help him. Hope someone can.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The flash plug is a pain to install now. It installs really easy in netscape 7.
Firefox was a pain because you could not use the plugin finder or just go to the flash site and have it till you what you needed. 
Then on IE I had trouble because of my firewall and having to give right to get it install.


----------



## awblade (Dec 23, 2006)

well im new to this thread but have read through it after having trouble installing flash on my computer for like 3 months. i've done everything everyone has suggested and now on the flash download screen on the adobe website the little thing plays saying its successfully installed. but when i go onto sites needing flash player it says i dont have it installed and guides me to the flash download site! please help me to get it to work!


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 2, 2004)

Common Adobe Flash Player install issues

 Troubleshooting system registry issues that prevent Flash Player installation

 Flash movies do not appear after installing the Flash Player

 Flash Player detection failure with websites that use VBScript detection

 Registry permissions required for Flash Player install or update

 Installation issues with Flash Player 7.0.63.0 or 8.0.24.0 and later

 Archived Flash players available for testing purposes


----------



## PoTaToGuY (Jan 8, 2007)

cheez2323 said:


> I was searching through another thread, and someone had posted a link to download a standalone version of Flash Player from a source other than the Adobe site. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.softwarepatch.com/internet/flash.html
> 
> Once I downloaded that (and saved it to my desktop), I removed my old version of flash player with the removal link from the Adobe site. Then I did a reboot and installed the Flash Player from my desktop. It worked! My Flash Player is back, and so far no problems. Thanks for everyone's help...


I did this and it works! THANKS CHEEZ! I've been having this problem since flash player 9 was released.


----------



## jamiefoxva (Jan 21, 2007)

using the install at http://www.softwarepatch.com/internet/flash.html seemed to pull an msi from somewhere at macromedia AND installing made it go in IE 7! I have been looking for a solution for months. Thanks all.


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

Bowshi,
Here is an Adobe Technote describing one problem you mentioned of getting " " saying that Flash was installed, but no confirmation movie.
http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=4a8d52ae#quote_mark

I never experienced that particular problem, but the installer for Firefox and IE are different installers. I used the Adobe Flash Uninstaller first and was able to install flash in Mozilla Seamonkey, but could not install in IE with the standalone installer. I finally went to the site and was able to install it in IE.

If you haven't gotten it installed, I hope this helps.

Sincerely, Libra


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Bowshi said:


> I have several top quality virus programs


If you are using more than one, I would say you have a virus.


----------



## MusicTeacher (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi, I am having this same issue with Flash not working. When I go to the Adobe site to install it, I click to install, it tells me the installation was successful, but it won't work. I went to "Tools - Internet Options - Programs tab - Manage Add-ons" but did not see Adobe Flash on the list at all. I am at my wit's end!!


----------

